# NY Strips for dinner tonight.



## link (Jun 10, 2018)

Got some nice NY Strips for my son and I. Sous Vide @129 for 3 hours (called for 1 hour but I am working on my deck and time got away from me) Anyway cooked perfectly with some sliced potatoes  and mushrooms and onion. 
Thanks for looking

Link


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks perfect link!  How did you cook the potatos?

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2018)

They look so ugly when they come out of the SV, but they taste sooo good!
I usually torch mine just for the looks.
And I bet yours tasted delicious!!
Al


----------



## bregent (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice! I'm doing some Prime NY's tonight as well for our 26th wedding anniversary. Going 4 hours at 130F and then sear on HOT cast iron.


----------



## link (Jun 11, 2018)

Thsnks Mike,
Sliced thin, salt, peper, little oil. On a sheet pan in the oven. Came out really good.


----------



## link (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Al, that actually has a few minutes on a grill but my coals were cooling down.


----------



## link (Jun 11, 2018)

bregent said:


> Nice! I'm doing some Prime NY's tonight as well for our 26th wedding anniversary. Going 4 hours at 130F and then sear on HOT cast iron.


Awesome post some pics when done.

Also happy 26th, that is fsntastic.


----------



## bregent (Jun 11, 2018)

link said:


> Awesome post some pics when done.
> 
> Also happy 26th, that is fsntastic.



Thanks link, I really appreciate it - we had a wonderful dinner.

I needed to start these in the middle of the day so I set up an ice bath and started them remotely around 2PM.







Just out of the SV.








Seared them on the griddle, but didn't really get it as hot as I should have so sear took a bit too long. But still pretty medium rare inside. Served with miso glazed root veggies and green beans.

















Finished off with some homemade flan.


----------



## link (Jun 13, 2018)

bregent said:


> Thanks link, I really appreciate it - we had a wonderful dinner.
> 
> I needed to start these in the middle of the day so I set up an ice bath and started them remotely around 2PM.
> 
> ...




Wow, that dinner looks great! I like the idea of starting it remotely that is a nice option.
Link


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice Job, Link!!:)
Taters look Awesome too!!
Like.

Bear


----------

